# Utang ko kay Isidro



## rvdd

Mautang ko ky Isidro 5k ma. kw lng byad cya. ok lng? wla nagd ko b kwrta. sensya gd tna ma.


----------



## DotterKat

rvdd said:


> Mautang ko ky Isidro 5k ma. kw lng byad cya. ok lng? wla nagd ko b kwrta. sensya gd tna ma.



"[Ang utang/Ang nautang  ko kay Isidro 5,000 ma (mama?). Ikaw na lang ang magbayad sa kanya (cya=siya, which should be "sa kanya"). Ok lang? Wala .... (akong) kwarta. Pasensya .... na ma (mama?)]"

In English, the original text roughly means that the writer incurred a debt amounting to 5,000 (currency not mentioned) to a person named Isidro. The writer claims to not have the money to pay Isidro back the 5k. The writer then appeals to (his/her) mother for her to pay this debt to Isidro. The writer then implores for the mother's patience or forbearance.
_Note: _I say "the writer" and "his/her" because I see no indication of the writer's gender. Also, the text is full of shortcuts but I think I got the gist of the text correctly.


----------



## mataripis

rvdd said:


> Mautang ko ky Isidro 5k ma. kw lng byad cya. ok lng? wla nagd ko b kwrta. sensya gd tna ma.


Uutang ako kay Isidro ng 5 libo ma. Ikaw nalang ang magbayad sa kanya.Ayos lang ba sa iyo? Naubusan na agad ako ng Kwarta.Pasensya na at naagaran talaga agad ako ma.


----------



## epistolario

rvdd said:


> Mautang ko ky Isidro 5k ma. kw lng byad cya. ok lng? wla nagd ko b kwrta. sensya gd tna ma.



I have two interpretations on the first sentence: 
1. Ma, utang ko kay Isidro 5,000, ma. - Mom, I incurred a debt of 5,000 to Isidro, Mom. (past) 
2. Mautang ko kay Isidro 5,000, ma. - I'm going to borrow 5,000 from Isidro, Mom. (near future)

I hope you can repay it (for me). Is that okay? I don't really have money. I'm really sorry (for the inconvenience), Mom.


----------

